
Ask HN: Character vs. Skill for hiring? - subsidd
I have read that while hiring skills should be assessed first and then character. What&#x27;s the general practice by HN readers? Do you generally have character assessing mechanisms at place? How do you weigh in between character (beliefs, POVs) and skills?
======
smt88
I'd never hire or work with someone with poor character. However, it's often
impossible to tell someone has poor character from an interview. That makes it
kind of moot.

